# Company's Comin'



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2013)

We have a small townhouse condo.  Two bedrooms, one and a half baths, living room, a standing room only kitchen and dining area.  Half the basement area is finished.  All told, around 1,500 square feet not counting the 8x12 deck off the dining area.  Just the right size for SO and me.

Most of SO's family lives in Florida.  We see her daughter and SIL with a kid or two in Aruba every year.  Beyond that it's hit or miss.  They've been here for Christmas a couple of times and the kids have visited on their own over the years.

This weekend, daughter, son-in-law, three grandchildren ranging in age from 10-21 and a sister and coming to visit and they're all staying with us!

SO has the sleeping arrangements all worked out.  Lots of air beds and sofas called into action.  It's going to be SRO at the dinner table.  

I start cooking tomorrow.  SO wants me to make stuff ahead so I don't have to be cooking all the time they are here.  Not sure how that's going to work but eating out is involved.  

I'm really glad they're coming because I enjoy them all and don't see them enough.

It could be even more hectic and snug, SO's son and his new bride canceled.  They're coming later in the month.

At least the deck will look nice.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 24, 2013)

Ykies Andy! The biggest question is, how long are they staying?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2013)

Breakfast casseroles, lunches are find your own, dinners out or Andy cooks a couple.  Sounds like you will have a busy time.  Have fun.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Ykies Andy! The biggest question is, how long are they staying?



Friday through Wednesday.  We have field trips planned to Gloucester and Boston to get us all out of the house during the day.  We're all going to SO's sister's for a cookout Saturday with other family coming in from MA and ME.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2013)

Our daughter has a GF from high school who has a pizza joint in NH so one meal will be there.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope the weather is beautiful for their stay. That always seems to alleviate congestion if people can mingle around outdoors, too.
Sounds like an exciting time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 24, 2013)

For family gettogethers, I always made sure there were plenty of salad veggies, lunch meat, cheese and bread.   Potato salad and jello.  People could have lunch at their leisure.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 24, 2013)

Piece of cake Andy, piece of cake.  That's 2 pieces.  One is for hoping how smoothly it all goes for you all and that you have a grand get together,  the 2nd is a calorie free virtual piece  to share with your SO,  just because you deserve it.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2013)

pacanis said:


> I hope the weather is beautiful for their stay. That always seems to alleviate congestion if people can mingle around outdoors, too.
> Sounds like an exciting time.



Thanks Fred.  If it's nice out we can send them all to the pool too.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2013)

We're on it PF.  Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2013)

Whiska, I'm making a cake or two as a matter of fact.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 24, 2013)

Sounds like fun Andy!  Yeah it'll be tight quarters but sometimes that can create some pretty awesome memories!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 24, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> We have a small townhouse condo.  Two bedrooms, one and a half baths, living room, a standing room only kitchen and dining area.  Half the basement area is finished.  All told, around 1,500 square feet not counting the 8x12 deck off the dining area.  Just the right size for SO and me.
> 
> Most of SO's family lives in Florida.  We see her daughter and SIL with a kid or two in Aruba every year.  Beyond that it's hit or miss.  They've been here for Christmas a couple of times and the kids have visited on their own over the years.
> 
> ...



Call Addie and me if you need kitchen reinforcements!!

But those crazy family get togethers are usually the best kind, so have fun!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks, Jabbur and Jen.  It will be fun.  Just a little claustrophobic.  I enjoy the adults and the children so I'm not worried.  SO will be nutso during their stay.  I just have to be cool (as in calm, not as in cool dude).


----------



## buckytom (Jun 25, 2013)

good luck, andy.

nothin' better than a family get-together. those are times and meals you'll remember forever. 

make sure you take some pics. 

of the family, too.


----------



## jabbur (Jun 25, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Jabbur and Jen.  It will be fun.  Just a little claustrophobic.  I enjoy the adults and the children so I'm not worried.  SO will be nutso during their stay.  I just have to be cool (as in calm, not as in cool dude).



I'm sure that you can handle both Andy!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2013)

How many can you sleep in the pool?  Just a thought....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 25, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> How many can you sleep in the pool?  Just a thought....




...uh, the pool is full of water.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> ...uh, the pool is full of water.



I realize that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> I realize that.


----------



## Claire (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow, that's a lot of people for that size condo.  Make ahead?  For  meals bake a ham and a turkey (better yet if you smoke/grill).  Can be made into hundreds of options, Casseroles to sandwiches, all meals, snacks.  Can be served warmed or cold.  Very versatile.


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Call Addie and me if you need kitchen reinforcements!!
> 
> But those crazy family get togethers are usually the best kind, so have fun!


 
I love doing prep work. And it will be good to see Jenny again. I'll come with my scooter and let the kids all have a ride. I will even be glad to make that Hershey's Chocolate Cake and frosting.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> I love doing prep work. And it will be good to see Jenny again. I'll come with my scooter and let the kids all have a ride. I will even be glad to make that Hershey's Chocolate Cake and frosting.



That's very generous of you Addie.  I want the first ride!  

It would be nice to see Jen again but I think we're all set.  SO has a sister in the next town over who is having a big family reunion Saturday so that's one day taken care of.  SO's daughter has a friend who has a pizza place in NH so we're going there for a meal.  You get the idea.


----------



## Addie (Jun 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> That's very generous of you Addie. I want the first ride!
> 
> It would be nice to see Jen again but I think we're all set. SO has a sister in the next town over who is having a big family reunion Saturday so that's one day taken care of. SO's daughter has a friend who has a pizza place in NH so we're going there for a meal. You get the idea.


 
And you would get the first BIG slice of the cake.


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2013)

Addie said:


> And you would get the first BIG slice of the cake.




Wait a minute.  Let me think about this.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2013)

When does everyone start rolling in?


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2013)

pacanis said:


> When does everyone start rolling in?



SO's daughter and two sons (21 yo and 10 yo) arrive this afternoon by car.  Her husband (my only male guest-we keep each other sane) arrives tonight by plane.  SO's sister and granddaughter arrive by car sometime Saturday.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2013)

That's nice and spread out. It will let things get back on an even keel between arrivals (as much as can be expected).


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 28, 2013)

Sadly, the weather isn't cooperating.  We had several outdoor things planned but they could be a problem depending on when the thunder showers happen every day.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2013)

It's pathetic here today. And was yesterday, too. Just when you think it's letting up a downpour lets loose. Some real boomers, too.
And likely will be like this into next week, though MA seems to have different weather than states directly east of PA.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 28, 2013)

pacanis said:


> It's pathetic here today. And was yesterday, too. Just when you think it's letting up a downpour lets loose. Some real boomers, too.
> And likely will be like this into next week, though MA seems to have different weather than states directly east of PA.



That must be one big weather system. That's what we're getting here, near Montreal, too.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 28, 2013)

taxlady said:


> That must be one big weather system. That's what we're getting here, near Montreal, too.


 
Was there another hurricane/tropical storm I didn't hear about? Large weather pattern is right. It even caused my Luna moth to fly away this morning


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 28, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> We have a small townhouse condo. Two bedrooms, one and a half baths, living room, a standing room only kitchen and dining area. Half the basement area is finished. All told, around 1,500 square feet not counting the 8x12 deck off the dining area. Just the right size for SO and me.
> 
> Most of SO's family lives in Florida. We see her daughter and SIL with a kid or two in Aruba every year. Beyond that it's hit or miss. They've been here for Christmas a couple of times and the kids have visited on their own over the years.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a fantastic weekend. I envy you. My family circle are scattered round the country now and with the oldies dropping off their perches we don't all get together these days except for funerals..


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Was there another hurricane/tropical storm I didn't hear about? Large weather pattern is right. It even caused my Luna moth to fly away this morning



You are finally getting what were were getting the last two weeks...I want it back, PLEASE!!!


----------



## pacanis (Jun 29, 2013)

You can have it back! It was sunny for two hours yesterday before the sun went down and I again thought, It's finally leaving. Nope. We've got a nice steady rain that's been falling since I got up an hour ago.
Not a good weekend for entertaining if you're under this cloud, but I'm sure Andy will find something for the crew to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 29, 2013)

Supposed to get up to 98F...Have to wait until the sun gets to the other side of the building so I can enjoy outside.  It will still be too hot, but I need to replace the basket on my bike.


----------



## Addie (Jun 29, 2013)

We have had three family get togethers. One was with all the members of my sisters family as well as mine. For just the two of us, we sure did create one heck of a large family. The last one was to plan my funeral. It was a couple of years ago on the July 4th weekend. We had a blast. It was just my four kids, my SIL, myself and three of my 18 g'children. Fortunately, everyone lived within driving or walking distance, so there were no sleepovers.


----------



## Claire (Jul 2, 2013)

My guests just left the day before yesterday.  We had a very pleasant week-long visit.  I took her to my exercise classes, we did the cheese thing, they met all our friends at our favorite "third place".  I hope they enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## Addie (Jul 2, 2013)

Claire said:


> My guests just left the day before yesterday. We had a very pleasant week-long visit. I took her to my exercise classes, we did the cheese thing, they met all our friends at our favorite "third place". I hope they enjoyed it as much as I did.


 
Sounds like it was quite a success.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 3, 2013)

Claire said:


> My guests just left the day before yesterday.  We had a very pleasant week-long visit.  I took her to my exercise classes, we did the cheese thing, they met all our friends at our favorite "third place".  I hope they enjoyed it as much as I did.


"the cheese thing"?


----------



## Addie (Jul 3, 2013)

taxlady said:


> "the cheese thing"?


 
Yeah. Sounds cheesy, does't it?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 3, 2013)

*Company's Leaving*

Four out of six of our family left this afternoon for the drive home to Florida.  SO's sister and granddaughter (19) remain for another 9 days! (much to our surprise).

On top of that, my brother's son and daughter-in-law from California are visiting my sister and her hubby nearby.  I'm off to a get together there tomorrow with her whole family while SO remains behind to entertain what remains of her family.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 3, 2013)

Whew, nine days. They'll know there way around the state of Mass by then


----------



## Addie (Jul 3, 2013)

Sounds like you have had quite a time. And it is not over yet. After they have all gone home, you are going to need a vacation with SO. Glad you are really enjoying yourself. It is good to have family around.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2013)

Just got back from a day trip to Kennebunkport, ME.  More seafood for lunch.  We ate at an oceanside restaurant that tried to improve the traditional lobster roll and ruined it.  The lobster roll was served in a split, toasted whole wheat foccacia bread with lettuce under the lobster to bulk up the looks.  The mayo was served separately in a cup for you to mix it in (!?).  The lobster roll was $6 more than a steamed lobster dinner!  What's up with that?  They didn't have any Sam Adams, they served the lobster roll with chips instead of the french fries called for on the menu.  Not going back.  

Granddaughter is visiting a college friend Sunday PM through Monday PM or Tuesday AM.  The current version of trip has them leaving on Tuesday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2013)

Our visitors are in bed early for their trip back to Texas.  We had a fun 1.5 days, dinner here tonight, we had salmon, asparagus and fresh squeezed lemonade...all purchased at the farmer's market this morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 6, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from a day trip to Kennebunkport, ME.  More seafood for lunch.  We ate at an oceanside restaurant that tried to improve the traditional lobster roll and ruined it.  The lobster roll was served in a split, toasted whole wheat foccacia bread with lettuce under the lobster to bulk up the looks.  The mayo was served separately in a cup for you to mix it in (!?).  The lobster roll was $6 more than a steamed lobster dinner!  What's up with that?  They didn't have any Sam Adams, they served the lobster roll with chips instead of the french fries called for on the menu.  Not going back....



Did you complain?  I would have complained at least about the chips-for-fries sub if you were supposed to get fries.  Himself said if you're on Yelp you should post a warning review.   Could you please PM me the name of the place?  We're hoping to get up to the Kennebunks sometime this year.  Most times when we're up that way we hit either Warren's Lobster House in or Bob's Clam Hut, both in Kittery, but we've been know to try something different.  The place you were at today isn't one we'd like to try.


----------



## Claire (Jul 7, 2013)

taxlady said:


> "the cheese thing"?



I live in NW Illinois, real cheese country.  I come from a cheese family (my paternal grandfather was a _fromagier_ in Quebec).  So, when people visit, we do that cheese thing.  That is to say, we head around to various cheese making places.  

When my sisters visit, I know this will be a hit.  But with this friend I wasn't sure.  But then she said she wanted to make us a dinner of mushroom pasta and goat cheese.  I just cracked up.  We found the mushroom pasta locally, and we were sort of planning a cheese tour anyway.  So I just told them we'll go to the goat cheese place.  (they're called factories, but I really hate that, they're very artisinal and wonderful).  

In this case, we went and talked to the people who  make the cheese (this is why hubby and I do this).  At one point you have to have your shoes cleaned because you are walking though the factory.  That was the cheese curds place (and many other wonderful cheeses).  At the goat cheese place, I put several products up to be toted, and the cashier told me that half of the stuff I was buying had a sell by date of a few days later, and she just gave them to us.  

It was a bit weird in that when she said, the "sell by" date is in less than a week, it is free."  

Why didn't I go back and grab more?  

But, yes, if you are smart enough to take a vacation to the NW IL, NE IA, or S WI area, and you like cheese, well you're foolish if you don't do a cheese tour!


----------



## Addie (Jul 7, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from a day trip to Kennebunkport, ME. More seafood for lunch. We ate at an oceanside restaurant that tried to improve the traditional lobster roll and ruined it. The lobster roll was served in a split, toasted whole wheat foccacia bread with lettuce under the lobster to bulk up the looks. The mayo was served separately in a cup for you to mix it in (!?). The lobster roll was $6 more than a steamed lobster dinner! What's up with that? They didn't have any Sam Adams, they served the lobster roll with chips instead of the french fries called for on the menu. Not going back.
> 
> Granddaughter is visiting a college friend Sunday PM through Monday PM or Tuesday AM. The current version of trip has them leaving on Tuesday.


 
 What were they thinking! The Lobster Roll was started in Maine. You cannot improve on perfection. What is so hard about a New England style hot dog bun, chopped celery and mayo with the lobster?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2013)

*A Brief Interlude of Peace*

The last of the Foridians left at 11:39 AM.  So is at work.  It's quiet here.  I expect it to last another 15 minutes or so then my daughter and grandson arrive for an afternoon visit.


----------



## Addie (Jul 10, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> The last of the Foridians left at 11:39 AM. So is at work. It's quiet here. I expect it to last another 15 minutes or so then my daughter and grandson arrive for an afternoon visit.


 
Enjoy the quiet and then the fun of seeing the grandson. I know how important he is in your life. A treasure to hold close.


----------

